# {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

معظم الناس تبرمج منذ الصغر على ان يتصرفوا أو يتكلموا أو يعتقدوا بطريقة 
معينة سلبية ، وتكبر معهم حتى يصبحوا سجناء ما يسمى "بالبرمجة 
السلبية "التي تحد من حصولهم على أشياء كثيرة في هذه الحياة .
فنجد ان كثيرا منهم يقول أنا ضعيف الشخصية , أنا لا أستطيع الامتناع من 
التدخين ، أنا ضيف في الإملاء ، أنا ..
ونجد انهم اكتسبوا هذه السلبية اما من الأسرة أو من المدرسة أومن 
الأصحاب أو من هؤلاء جميعا.​
ولكن هل يمكن أن تغيير هذه البرمجة السلبية وتحويلها إلى برمجة إيجابية . 

الإجابة نعم وألف نعم . ولكن لماذا نحتاج ذلك ؟؟؟؟ ..

نحتاج ان نبرمج أنفسنا ايجابيا لكي نكون سعداء ناجحين، نحي حياة طبية. 

نحقق فيها أحلامنا وأهدافنا .

لابد أن تقرر في قرارة نفسك أنك تريد التغير. فقرارك هذا هو الذي سوف ٌينير 

لك  الطريق إلى التحول من السلبية إلى الإيجابية .

تكرار الأفعال والأقوال التي سوف تتعرف عليها , وتجعلها جزءاًَ من حياتك .


الآن أول طريقة للبرمجة الايجابية هي:


التحدث إلى الذات :

هل شاهدت شخصا يتحدث مع نفسه بصوت مرتفع وهو يسير ويحرك يديه 
ويتمتم وقد يسب ويلعن . عفوا نحن لا نريد أن نفعل مثله .



أو هل حصل وان دار جدال عنيف بينك وبين شخص ما وبعد أن ذهب عنك 
الشخص ، دار شريط الجدال في ذهنك مرة أخرى فأخذت تتصور الجدال مرة 
أخرى وأخذت تبدل الكلمات والمفردات مكان الأخرى وتقول لنفسك لماذا لم 
اقل كذا أو كذا ...



وهل حصل وأنت تحضر محاضرة أو خطبة تحدثت إلى نفسك وقلت . أنا لا 
أستطيع أن اخطب مثل هذا أو كيف أقف أمام كل هؤلاء الناس , أو تقول أنا 
مستحيل أقف أمام الناس لأخطب أو أحاضر .



ان كل تلك الأحاديث والخطابات مع النفس والذات تكسب الإنسان برمجة 
سلبية قد تؤدي في النهاية إلى أفعال وخيمة .



ولحسن الحظ فأنت وأنا وأي شخص في استطاعتنا التصرف تجاه التحدث مع 
الذات وفي استطاعتنا تغير أي برمجة سلبية لإحلال برمجة أخرى جديدة  
تزودنا بالقوة .




ويقول حد علماء الهندسة النفسية : " في استطاعتنا في كل لحظة تغير 
ماضينا ومستقبلنا وذلك بإعادة برمجة حاضرنا . "



اذا من هذه اللحظة لابد ان نراقب وننتبه إلى النداءات الداخلية التي تحدث  
بها نفسك .



وقد قيل :



راقب أفكارك لأنها ستصبح أفعالا



راقب أفعالك لأنها ستصبح عادات .



راقب عادتك لأنها ستصبح طباعا ..



راقب طباعك لأنها ستحدد مصيرك . 


​​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

موضوع جميل اوى يا حبيبتى

شكرااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا حبيبتى
> 
> شكرااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك​






ميرسى يا كاندى 

نورتى الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## rafat bawab (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

0


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

شكرا مريمتى
موضوع جميل وهادف
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

*موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## geegoo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

+موضوع اكثر من رائع
+يا ريت لو في اجزاء تانية منه
+ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

الله يا مريومتى
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



rafat bawab قال:


> 0






ميرسى جدا على الزيرووو ده :t9:


ربنا يباركلنا فيه ويبقى 5 من عشرة يا رب 


ههههههههههه 


​


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريمتى
> موضوع جميل وهادف
> مودتى​






ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



مينا 188 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​*





نورت الموضوع يا مينا ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



geegoo قال:


> +موضوع اكثر من رائع
> +يا ريت لو في اجزاء تانية منه
> +ربنا يباركك






ميرسى يا جيجوو 

وهشوف لو فى اجذاء تانيه هنزلها 

نورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا مريومتى
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك​






ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## elmotfa2el (11 مايو 2008)

اما الانسان بيحاول يغير طباعة بيحاول يقنع نفسة انه غيرها لكنه بيكون عايز يعملها تانى


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

دخلنا على البرمجة اللغوية العصبية 

نأتى الى اهم سؤال وهو محور الموضوع 


> ولكن هل يمكن أن تغيير هذه البرمجة السلبية وتحويلها إلى برمجة إيجابية .



الادراك = 50% من التغيير
اذا استطعت ادراك انك على خطأ هنا قطعت نصف المسافة فى طريق التغيير
ويمكن ادراك اننا على خطأ او صواب من خلال ملاحظة اين تركيزنا فى هذة اللحظة 
ملاحظة افكارنا فى هذة اللحظة

يعنى لو عاوزين نتغير محتاجين :
1- ادراك اننا على خطأ او فى طريق خطأ
2- قرار صادق وصارم بالرغبة فى التغيير الان


----------



## sunny man (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

احييك على هذا الموضوع المتميز

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيفية التعامل مع الذات وتغيير الطباع السيئة*

*موضوع جميل جدا اختي

الرب يباركك​*


----------

